# barking setter



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

I need some help with my 1 year old female english setter. At night she barks none stop. I don't know if it is the deer going through my yard or what. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Is shes an outside dog bring her inside and crate train her( for several reasons).

If shes a inside dog I recommend the tri tronics xs bark limiter, mine works great. Its got five levels I used level three.

About $100.00

if this is a new thing I would really try to figure out what shes barking at also.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

she spent the first six months inside, now shes outside. i think its probably deer, but can also here other dogs in distance barking. didn't want to try bark collar yet cause i wasn't sure if i would ruin her from e collar training.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would move her back inside, but thats just me.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Depending on the levels of pressure you've used to deter the barking, (muzzle shake etc...) I had to use a hose on my lab pup to get her to say to herself, "Okay... it's not worth it to bark and get soaked... so I guess I'll just chew on my nylabone instead..." I would building up to that level of response and try to get her to stop with less stimulus if possible. I personally think that, if you are to use a bark collar, the trainer should not leave the dog unattended during this learning process. Also, it seems to me that it is another opportunity for the dog to become collar-wise. Good Luck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I may sound stupid, but she might be scared of the dark. Any little noise is scaring her. Have you noticed if she is scared, or she just barking?


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

I had an English Setter female for 12+ years. She was an awesome hunter, but VERY tempermental when I was not with her. She barked constantly when left alone. Setters are known to bond with only one member of the family (generally the trainer/master) and basically "tolerate" everyone else. I used the Tri-Tronics bark limiter on her, but she became collar-wise within a few weeks.

I recommend bringing her back in the house or garage before the neighbors get upset.

Hearing your story brings back a lot of bad memories of a continously barking dog.

Good luck!


----------

